# 12 more Betta females



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

As some of you may know I got 5 more female betta's two days ago,
Well My bloods been itching, I know bad thing.
anyways I went back to Walmart today and picked out 8 more females, 
Then my Brilliant Son says "mum theirs only 4 left, So you know what came home,

Yup 12 more.
Some are not looking very good, One I didn't really expect to even be alive when I got home,
Anyways here's a pic of them, 
Put them in a 5 gallon tub until I get there tanks ready here in a little bit....

There not very active, but that's normal for the first 24 hours I find...

The trip home
View attachment 1571


in their quick temp home, (had to get them outta those tiny cups quick.
View attachment 1570


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW! I hope they survive


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I expect them to all survive except the one laying on the bottom in the picture.
But then again she just might surprise me 

Surprising sometimes what clean water alone can do for them..

I'll leave her alone for the rest of the day, see how she fairs, Then Slowly pick out the stronger ones over the next 24 hours and put them in their permanent homes


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So you bought out the store, huh? lol Good luck with them. I'm sure that they'll be fine after being put in clean water, like you said. Will they eventually be put together in a permanent home or will they have separate tanks?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Probably in a big tank together...but we'll see how it goes,

I added some cover for them,( make them feel more secure)...Then some aquarium salt and lots of food sprinkling, they all been slowly coming up to eat,

Even the little one laying on the bottom has moved from the bottom middle to the side and erected herself right side up..

So, so far so good it seems....
View attachment 1572


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad the one on the bottom is doing better. She'll probably feel better in awhile after eating and being in clean water.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow. That's a lot of bettas! Hope they all turn out okay.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

cool...i hope your fish succeed! heres mine:


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

wow! I hope they all make it! Good idea with the covering. Any problems with fighting yet?


----------

